# Any plans at Stratton?



## canobie#1 (Dec 28, 2013)

It doesn't seem like they have anything in the works right now or in the future at this point in time.  The last big thing I can recall was the removal of the Kidderbrook quad.  I noticed that the base terminal is still there..  A new high speed quad for the area would be cool.  Maybe some new trails to the left if they come up with an agreement with the fire tower controversy.  
A new express quad at snow bowl was also talked about on ski forums long ago.  It seems like Stratton could do some more work soon, anything new that hasn't been shared yet?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

New gondi cars next season.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Was that just a rumor or was it confirmed?


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 28, 2013)

There is a new example cabin in the village.  They will be 8 passenger Sigma Cabins (Very nice looking).  The Snowbowl upgrade is planned to happen after that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Woodcore posted a pic awhile back.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 28, 2013)

wow that looks nice.  Will there be more cabins than the original?  The line is always awful.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 28, 2013)

See this link for an explanation of their plans (In Comments)

http://blog.stratton.com/2013/07/22...e-mountain-and-resort-experience-for-2013-14/


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Great link!  I am happy to hear that plans for the snow bowl are going strong.  I am also happy that they aren't purchasing a high speed six pack.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 28, 2013)

'Bout time with those cabins!  Seriously, Stratton has got to be the most unchanged major mountain in the East.  And nothing major in the works either.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 28, 2013)

I think the late 90's early 2000's were the peak of stratton.  I think we may see some new things soon, stratton makes one hell of a business.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> I think the late 90's early 2000's were the peak of stratton.  I think we may see some new things soon, stratton makes one hell of a business.



Yeh I guess that's why the Japs sold it.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 29, 2013)

ss20 said:


> 'Bout time with those cabins!  Seriously, Stratton has got to be the most unchanged major mountain in the East.  And nothing major in the works either.



IMO Stratton does not need to upgrade much.  Most of the infrastructure they have is top of the line as far as eastern skiing is concerned.  They have one of the best snowmaking systems, 4 modern HS sixpacks, plenty of on mountain lodging, and the base village which no other mountain in New England has.  Besides upgrading the Snowbowl and Gondola lifts, there aren't many improvements that need to be made.  

But I would like to see the current base lodge expanded to have more seating.  The Tamarack chair is getting old so it might need to be upgraded at some point.  And a summit lodge/restaurant would be nice, especially with the upgraded gondola coming soon.


----------



## mlkrgr (Dec 29, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> IMO Stratton does not need to upgrade much.  Most of the infrastructure they have is top of the line as far as eastern skiing is concerned.  They have one of the best snowmaking systems, 4 modern HS sixpacks, plenty of on mountain lodging, and the base village which no other mountain in New England has.  Besides upgrading the Snowbowl and Gondola lifts, there aren't many improvements that need to be made.
> 
> But I would like to see the current base lodge expanded to have more seating.  The Tamarack chair is getting old so it might need to be upgraded at some point.  And a summit lodge/restaurant would be nice, especially with the upgraded gondola coming soon.



+1; Shooting Star never has much people when it operates midweek (they end up closing it at 2 pm if they do operate it on many midweek days) and barely has a line on the weekend, and so that's why the Kidderbrook quad was mostly useless. Even on the busiest I've seen it at Stratton, Shooting Star goes up with its chairs mostly full. The only design flaw is that if you ski that trail, you have to go back to Sunbowl base, which means that you are skiing a sizable runout. The gondi cabins are the only real thing I'd replace as the infrastructure is otherwise pretty good. I wouldn't add much capacity other than to make Snow Bowl a HSQ to make the weekend people happy (it's not that much of an inconvenience midweek to ski to the base and take the gondi back up).


----------



## x10003q (Dec 29, 2013)

mlkrgr said:


> +1; Shooting Star never has much people when it operates midweek (they end up closing it at 2 pm if they do operate it on many midweek days) and barely has a line on the weekend, and so that's why the Kidderbrook quad was mostly useless. Even on the busiest I've seen it at Stratton, Shooting Star goes up with its chairs mostly full. The only design flaw is that if you ski that trail, you have to go back to Sunbowl base, which means that you are skiing a sizable runout. The gondi cabins are the only real thing I'd replace as the infrastructure is otherwise pretty good. I wouldn't add much capacity other than to make Snow Bowl a HSQ to make the weekend people happy (it's not that much of an inconvenience midweek to ski to the base and take the gondi back up).



The Shooting Star placement was a big mistake if they knew they were going to remove the Kidderbrook quad. They should have started the Shoorting Star at the bottom of the Vertigo Glades. Then you would be able to enjoy a few more interesting trails and not have to do the hard left turn to get to the Shooting Star when skiing Bear Down and Upper Middlebrook. That runout below the Vertigo Glades is horrible. 

You may think the runout from the base of the Snow Bowl quad is just an "inconvenience", at 7/10ths of a mile I find it a boring waste of time and energy. Stratton's good stuff is up top. Upgrading the Snow Bowl quad is great news.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well if they get a high speed quad in kidder brook and add some more trails to the left of the mountain, then the shooting star could be over shadowed like the K quad when it was first introduced.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 29, 2013)

ss20 said:


> 'Bout time with those cabins!  Seriously, Stratton has got to be the most unchanged major mountain in the East.  And nothing major in the works either.



Not much else to do at Stratton but collect money.

I will second other people's opinions that the 6 packs are in terrible locations. They are so just out of the way. Am Ex dumps in the middle of nowhere. Ursa starts in the middle of nowhere. Shooting Star IS in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 29, 2013)

ursa is in a good location.  You can access the majority of the trails on the left of the mountain. Plus it's nice to have lifts that aren't at the base.  Spreads out the crowds.  Kinda like sugar bush


----------



## drjeff (Dec 29, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> Not much else to do at Stratton but collect money.



And that's also their achilles heel!  If someone was to buy Stratton, it won't be for cheap, and since it, maybe more so than any other major Eastern resort is very close to, if not at it's build-out point from a real estate perspective, and potential buyer won't be able to reap much in real estate profit to recoup the purchase costs.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 29, 2013)

^Not if they expand to a new bowl :flag: lol


----------



## ss20 (Dec 29, 2013)

^
Mount Snow-Stratton Interconnect!!!


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 30, 2013)

ss20 said:


> ^
> Mount Snow-Stratton Interconnect!!!



As long as they don't have an interconnect to Magic


----------



## Glenn (Dec 30, 2013)

Stratton has some nice terrain. The biggest issue seems to be the condos; they're everywhere. Where there should be a parking lot...condos. Where the ski trail should continue to the base...condos...  Probably not a bad area to be a real-estate agent.


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 30, 2013)

Just found out about the gondola cabin news from their tweet today: https://twitter.com/StrattonResort/status/417720502313320448/photo/1

Seems like relatively low price ($500) compared to other relics, especially a pair of seats from the old Shea and Yankee Stadiums, where there was more inventory.

And I have to add that Shooting Star is the worst. Putting that at Snow Bowl would have been the best choice, but I would have been worried about wind. Since they're looking into it now, I guess that wasn't the problem. Kidderbrook, though very long, would have been the second best choice.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 30, 2013)

Shooting Star is positioned to allow top to bottom laps on that side of the mountain by riding it in tandem with Sunrise Express.  It is not a good lift to lap on its own, however it never seems to have a line which makes it an attractive lift for me to ride.  It maybe would have made more sense just to replace Kidderbrook with the HS6 instead of building Shooting Star in the first place.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2013)

x10003q said:


> The Shooting Star placement was a big mistake if they knew they were going to remove the Kidderbrook quad. They should have started the Shoorting Star at the bottom of the Vertigo Glades. Then you would be able to enjoy a few more interesting trails and not have to do the hard left turn to get to the Shooting Star when skiing Bear Down and Upper Middlebrook. That runout below the Vertigo Glades is horrible.
> 
> You may think the runout from the base of the Snow Bowl quad is just an "inconvenience", at 7/10ths of a mile I find it a boring waste of time and energy. Stratton's good stuff is up top. Upgrading the Snow Bowl quad is great news.



+1



xlr8r said:


> Shooting Star is positioned to allow top to bottom laps on that side of the mountain by riding it in tandem with Sunrise Express.  It is not a good lift to lap on its own, however it never seems to have a line which makes it an attractive lift for me to ride.  It maybe would have made more sense just to replace Kidderbrook with the HS6 instead of building Shooting Star in the first place.



Definitely would make more sense to have just replaced Kidderbrook with the six in the first place.  While it's nice that the line on Shooting Star is short, it just exasperates the lift line issues on Sunrise.  It's really a waste of lift capacity.

For those who think Ursa is poorly placed, I'd like to hear of a better alternative.  You can literally ski 90% of the Upper Mountain from that lift.  Once the Snowbowl Express goes in, I'm sure that will take a huge amount of pressure off the Ursa liftline as well.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> For those who think Ursa is poorly placed, I'd like to hear of a better alternative.  You can literally ski 90% of the Upper Mountain from that lift.  Once the Snowbowl Express goes in, I'm sure that will take a huge amount of pressure off the Ursa liftline as well.



Right up North American which was the original lift line. Drops you off on top in pretty much the same place as Ursa. No wiggly traverse to get to it like Ursa & they even have the mid mountain lodge right there. The mid mountain lodge was built before Ursa was put in because that's where the North American chair started.


----------



## skiking4 (Dec 31, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Right up North American which was the original lift line. Drops you off on top in pretty much the same place as Ursa. No wiggly traverse to get to it like Ursa & they even have the mid mountain lodge right there. The mid mountain lodge was built before Ursa was put in because that's where the North American chair started.



OK but then you have a huge crowd of people on weekends in this section on mid mountain. And then you can only reach this area from half the trails on the upper mountain instead of 90% of them (Polar Bear, Black Bear, Bear Down, Middlebrook, Upper Downeastern end at shooting star which can't get to the lodge). The mountain skis better being able to access nearly all of the trails on the mountain from this one lift.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 31, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> OK but then you have a huge crowd of people on weekends in this section on mid mountain. And then you can only reach this area from half the trails on the upper mountain instead of 90% of them (Polar Bear, Black Bear, Bear Down, Middlebrook, Upper Downeastern end at shooting star which can't get to the lodge). The mountain skis better being able to access nearly all of the trails on the mountain from this one lift.



That area of the mountain already gets crowded (it's a real cluster F%*k at times). Everyone on that side of  the mountain gets stuck on one narrow trail with a hairpin turn which most people have to tuck to get  over to the Ursa lift since they seem to have permanently closed the  lower Ursa traverse (I found out the hard way last year). When the North  American chair was there it was the most popular lift on the mountain. Plenty of wide open flat space there instead of what is usually a icy death slide onto the Ursa lift line.  There was an old double chair that ran up the same line that the Ursa  chair now runs & was hardly used. But that's neither here nor there since I doubt they would move the chair to where it should've gone. Access to terrain would've been exactly the same.


----------



## tnt (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got back from four holiday days at Stratton.  Place was jammed.  and the Gondi was on hold now and then, making things worse.

But almost impossibly, Shooting Star was virtually empty every day from about 11 to close after always being jammed until then.  It was the strangest thing.  Th mountain was only 70% open, and only a handful on that shooting star side, so I guess everyone got tired of those trails and would head branch out, then get stuck at Ursa or god forbid, back at the base.  But man it was great to know that you could head back over to shooting star for a few laps and never have a line.  monday after 6" over night, we waited in line at the base, then ursa for a few then we lapped kidderbrook to the sunrise base - no line there either.  Two HS lifts up, no lines.  three times, then one long run from the summit off the other side - spruce maybe? and then drove home....sure enough, back at the base, lines were 15-20 min. at least.

I don't really understand why they have it set up the way they do, but that shooting star lift being empty all the time was a god-send to us.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 31, 2013)

tnt said:


> Just got back from four holiday days at Stratton.  Place was jammed.  and the Gondi was on hold now and then, making things worse.
> 
> But almost impossibly, Shooting Star was virtually empty every day from about 11 to close after always being jammed until then.  It was the strangest thing.  Th mountain was only 70% open, and only a handful on that shooting star side, so I guess everyone got tired of those trails and would head branch out, then get stuck at Ursa or god forbid, back at the base.  But man it was great to know that you could head back over to shooting star for a few laps and never have a line.  monday after 6" over night, we waited in line at the base, then ursa for a few then we lapped kidderbrook to the sunrise base - no line there either.  Two HS lifts up, no lines.  three times, then one long run from the summit off the other side - spruce maybe? and then drove home....sure enough, back at the base, lines were 15-20 min. at least.
> 
> I don't really understand why they have it set up the way they do, but that shooting star lift being empty all the time was a god-send to us.


Actually, other than free fall and the trees, everything over there is open.  I was there friday and I lapped bear down several times because of it's awesome conditions.  
I like the location of URSA, without it, you would have to go all the way down to the sunbowl area or to the stupid Tamarack triple.  If there was no URSA but a high speed on frank's then it wouldn't give too much access to the left and the shooting star would surely be much busier.


----------



## tnt (Dec 31, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> Actually, other than free fall and the trees, everything over there is open.  I was there friday and I lapped bear down several times because of it's awesome conditions.
> I like the location of URSA, without it, you would have to go all the way down to the sunbowl area or to the stupid Tamarack triple.  If there was no URSA but a high speed on frank's then it wouldn't give too much access to the left and the shooting star would surely be much busier.



Oh, that's right re: what was open.

And that test pilot glade rope was down, but it probably shouldn't have been.  Pushed in, followed someone's tracks, pushed out 25 yards later.  Not enough snow.

With fresh snow, I think that's a fun mountain.  the days before the storm, we were getting a little bored.  Props to their snow making and groomers though - given the terrible rain they just had, what they gave us was pretty good.

i think making the snow bowl a HSQ would really take some pressure off the base lifts as well.


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 31, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Right up North American which was the original lift line. Drops you off on top in pretty much the same place as Ursa. No wiggly traverse to get to it like Ursa & they even have the mid mountain lodge right there. The mid mountain lodge was built before Ursa was put in because that's where the North American chair started.



The problem with having a lift up North American instead of where URSA currently is, is that Black Bear (the only intermediate rated trail off the summit on that side of the mountain) does not reach the bottom of North American.  So intermidate skiers would have to return to the main base or the Sunbowl if they wanted to ski that side of the mountain.  The other problem is that the Tamarack chair ends too low to reach the base of North American without going uphill, but skiers can reach URSA by traversing over.


----------



## x10003q (Dec 31, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> There was an old double chair that ran up the same line that the Ursa  chair now runs & was hardly used. But that's neither here nor there since I doubt they would move the chair to where it should've gone. Access to terrain would've been exactly the same.



The Grizzly double was always open on weekends and quite often quite crowded. The Ursa 6 location is more useful than a NA location.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 31, 2013)

tnt said:


> Oh, that's right re: what was open.
> 
> And that test pilot glade rope was down, but it probably shouldn't have been.  Pushed in, followed someone's tracks, pushed out 25 yards later.  Not enough snow.
> 
> ...



For some reason Stratton doesn't rope of their trees.


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 3, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> For some reason Stratton doesn't rope of their trees.



I think they don't consider them trails in their count.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2014)

xlr8r said:


> The other problem is that the Tamarack chair ends too low to reach the base of North American without going uphill, but skiers can reach URSA by traversing over.



The lower traverse close to the top of the Tamarack chair, I think it's called Ursa Access, has been permanently closed since last season so this is no longer true. You can't get to Ursa from the Tamarack chair without having to climb uphill.

I believe the reason it's permanently closed is because skiers traversing back over towards the Tamarack chair & the main base area from the base of Ursa are going in the opposite direction of those bombing down Ursa Access towards the Ursa chair. KA-BOOM!!


----------



## Powderhound (Jan 3, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The lower traverse close to the top of the Tamarack chair, I think it's called Ursa Access, has been permanently closed since last season so this is no longer true. You can't get to Ursa from the Tamarack chair without having to climb uphill.
> 
> I believe the reason it's permanently closed is because skiers traversing back over towards the Tamarack chair & the main base area from the base of Ursa are going in the opposite direction of those bombing down Ursa Access towards the Ursa chair. KA-BOOM!!



Isn't that near where you hurt yourself last year?


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Although the URSA access wasn't open, we still got to the chair by using the Tamarack.  The is a little piece of trail that connects you to the detour trail that everybody was using once they got off the Tamarack.
Plus they still have the URSA access on the map and on the signs.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Powderhound said:


> Isn't that near where you hurt yourself last year?



Exactly where I hurt myself. That's why I know so much about it. I certainly hope they closed it off better than just a little rope because it was a popular trail to use to get to Ursa.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Although the URSA access wasn't open, we still got to the chair by using the Tamarack.  The is a little piece of trail that connects you to the detour trail that everybody was using once they got off the Tamarack.
> Plus they still have the URSA access on the map and on the signs.


Ursa Access may still be on the map but I can assure you it hasn't opened since last year. If there was a little piece of connecting trail from that point over to Ursa I would have used it. I highly doubt it exists.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 3, 2014)

If you look at the new trail map, it indicates future trail development to skiers left of the Meadows. Perhaps this is being built in correlation with the new HSQ in the Snow Bowl.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 3, 2014)

^Where do you see that  i'm looking at it right now and I see no indication.

Steamboat, the crowds that were getting off the tamarack used that access point right in front of where you get off the chair.  It is supposed to go to the tamarack from detour but everyone was using it to get to the URSA because it was flat enough.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 6, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> ^Where do you see that  i'm looking at it right now and I see no indication.



Upper right side in a white box. You need to look at the .pdf version. http://media.intrawest.com/stratton/pdf/strattonbrochuremapforweb.pdf


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh wow I never realized that haha 
Very exciting!


----------



## The Sneak (Jan 6, 2014)

All I know is we went there Saturday and subzero temps did nothing to diminish the insane lift lines at all high speed chairs. Sun bowl was not running, neither was tamarack. 30 min gondola wait and the URSA chair had both heinous lines and the chair kept stopping. I don't think we even had 10k vert by lunch.

Really annoyed in light of the other trip reports from Saturday.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 6, 2014)

I did some research:

http://www.anr.state.vt.us/ANR/ANRWeb/Act250SearchResults.aspx
http://www.anr.state.vt.us/imaging/planning/2W0519-10B Alt 2/Plans Folder/Exhibit 3 Site Map.pdf

Nothing major.  A few new trails here and there.  New Kidderbrook chair and Sun Bowl upgrades.  Oh, and guess what?  MORE CONDOS!:lol:

Note: If you try to open any other documents, copy and paste the link into another tab instead of downloading it.  I had trouble downloading.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 6, 2014)

ss20 said:


> I did some research:
> 
> http://www.anr.state.vt.us/ANR/ANRWeb/Act250SearchResults.aspx
> http://www.anr.state.vt.us/imaging/planning/2W0519-10B Alt 2/Plans Folder/Exhibit 3 Site Map.pdf
> ...



Great find.  I hope test pilot survives.
A new chair for south american surprises me.  It seems like several of those plans have already occurred so it looks like a good start.  That trail at kidderbrook seems a little too wide.


----------



## x10003q (Jan 7, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Great find.  I hope test pilot survives.
> A new chair for south american surprises me.  It seems like several of those plans have already occurred so it looks like a good start.  That trail at kidderbrook seems a little too wide.



There was a trail cut next to Kidderbrook many years ago. There was an obviously lower section of uniform height trees next to the lower section of the Kidderbrook quad. That trail #9 does look crazy wide - as wide as the supertrail in the sun bowl but without the trees. It is going to be expensive to cover it with snowmaking.

One more interesting observation - there is no way that Stratton has 2000 vertical feet. It looks more like a max of 1900.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 7, 2014)

My guess is Trail #9 next to Kidderbrook would be trees, I would hope not even Stratton would cut a swath that wide. More interesting is what looks like a new trail out of Kidderbrook, perhaps a little more pitch than Lower Kidderbrook currently. Good to see that little pod get attention.

Also looks like new Snow Bowl lift will start down Cabot Run by the condos. That should keep some people out of the main base.

Notice it says South American modifications, to go along with mid-mountain modifications, not an upgrade. There won't be a new lift, my guess is the top terminal will be moved.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 7, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> Great find.  I hope test pilot survives.



I'll second that! Had a lot of fun on Test Pilot a few years ago after a mid-week dump. If any Stratton/Interwest folks are out there; please leave this zone alone, or at least allow it to maintain its character. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## FourOhFour (Jan 7, 2014)

Newpylong said:


> My guess is Trail #9 next to Kidderbrook would be trees, I would hope not even Stratton would cut a swath that wide.


Trail #9 is yellow, which according to the key is existing not proposed. I haven't been out that way, but is it possible that trail #9 _is_ test pilot?


----------



## canobie#1 (Jan 7, 2014)

^Yeah thats my guess too.  Test Pilot was added not too long ago if I have my facts straight.


----------



## woofydoggie (Aug 31, 2014)

They could install a HS six pack in the snow bowl, and move it to the tamarack line. I would be really upset is they build a summit restaurant. The Hubert Haus has some of the best hot coco i've ever had. It would be sad if they just put in another restaurant with another machine.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 2, 2014)

We were up there this weekend and checked out the new gondolas. It's a big improvement over the old ones. These have two benches that you can actual sit on. Skis and Boards will go on the outside of the cabin. We sat in one that was on the haul rope at the base terminal. Unfortunately, they didn't have the lift running. I believe they should have it going soon and hopefully have rides by Columbus Day. All in all, a nice upgrade.


Edit: 
Added pics


----------



## woofydoggie (Sep 2, 2014)

Glenn said:


> We were up there this weekend and checked out the new gondolas. It's a big improvement over the old ones.
> Did they get new hangar arms and grips?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 3, 2014)

Even the Gondola base is flat!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 3, 2014)

woofydoggie said:


> Glenn said:
> 
> 
> > We were up there this weekend and checked out the new gondolas. It's a big improvement over the old ones.
> ...


----------



## woofydoggie (Sep 14, 2014)

I was looking around their master plan and it said that there will be a total of 15 lifts including the sms poma. Im guessing a hs kdderbrook and hs snowbowl.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 15, 2014)

woofydoggie said:


> I was looking around their master plan and it said that there will be a total of 15 lifts including the sms poma. Im guessing a hs kdderbrook and hs snowbowl.




HSQ in the Snowbowl is in the plans and should be installed in the next couple years if not sooner. I wouldn't hold my breath for a replacement of the Kidderbrook chair though. Also read in the masterplan from 2001 mention of an aerial people mover lift from the parking lot to the base area. Not sure this will happen either.


----------



## woofydoggie (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't understand why o one take the five minutes to go to the Sun Bowl and park there. In the newest master plan, it has a new parking area ON the golf course. That would be a beter place for a gondola/Cabrioliet, although it would have to go 1500 fpm to be worthwhile or take a bus.


----------



## xlr8r (Sep 15, 2014)

Can someone post a link to the masterplan?


----------



## ss20 (Sep 15, 2014)

Meanwhile, 2 pages back...:-D



ss20 said:


> I did some research:
> 
> http://www.anr.state.vt.us/ANR/ANRWeb/Act250SearchResults.aspx
> http://www.anr.state.vt.us/imaging/planning/2W0519-10B Alt 2/Plans Folder/Exhibit 3 Site Map.pdf
> ...


----------



## woofydoggie (Nov 20, 2014)

It seems like they have a bit more lajd that if they aquire they can expand alot more. I would quite honestly hate a mount snow interconnect.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 21, 2014)

When did mount snow get into this?  It's not even close enough to Stratton....


----------



## woofydoggie (Nov 21, 2014)

They didnt it was mentioned earlier in the post. The quotes werent working. _. But the gondola to base from proposed parking on golf course would not be fun if that is what they do.


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Stratton is 30 minutes away from mount snow.  It's not gonna happen.


----------



## woofydoggie (Nov 30, 2014)

I would like a new bowl for stratton. They can gather some more vert feet and another summit lodge? Also more terrian for snow bowl that isnt meadows and just a giant wide trail like mikes way.


----------

